# So how old is everyone?



## zenmommy526

I'm just wondering.
I wanna know I'm not the only teen pregnant girl here
that is actually excited about this pregnancy.

I am 17, pregnant-6 weeks and 3 days!
I wasn't trying to get pregnant but I am so excited now.



So how old are you?
And how far along?


----------



## Christine1993

Sixteen, and 7 months nearly. I think most of the girls here are excited about their babies. xX


----------



## sineady

*Hey Hey....Im 19 But Was 18 When I Got Pregnant && I Am 25Week&&5Days Pregnant *


----------



## sarah0108

im 16 my daughter is 4 months :)

i was 15 when i got pregnant x


----------



## EmmanBump

im 20 and my LO is due day before my 21st :) not a teen, but young none the less 
and im 29 weeks gone xx


----------



## etcetera

I'm 17 and I'm 10 weeks and 2 days pregnant.


----------



## xminimotox

Hey! 

Im 21 (not a teen anymore :( ) Hope you all dont mind me posting on here! :) Im 7 weeks gone. x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Im 18 not quite sure how far gone i am bout 5 or 6 weeks


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im 17 .. (will be 18 in december)
and im 24 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 
due dates 22nd january :D
x


----------



## ellie09

I'm seventeen but i'll be eighteen when LO is born


----------



## psychnut09

19 will be 20 in November... LO is due in April... i am going to be 10 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## luxe191919

Im 19 just found out i was pregnant today actually im scared but ok i guess. if im right im about 10 weeks but we will see after i get my apt. and tell my parents!


----------



## soozys1902

hey i was 19 when i got pregnant but didnt know at the time and turned 20 then knew i was pregnant.

im very very excited about my baby

x
s


----------



## xkirstyx

im 19 but 20 on the 12th :D im 35+2weeks preg cant wait for my wee man to come!!!! xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm 18, was 17 when I got pregnant, and my daughter is almost 2 months old! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First 17, give birth 18.
Im 19, soon to be 20, 31wks pregnant.


----------



## Sannemarica

i'm 20 and will be 21 in march. our little boy is due is 5 weeks :) bonfire night lol... i got married in august and my hubby is 23 :) xx


----------



## Genna

I'm 16, My son is almost 4 months. I got pregnant at 15 :hugs:


----------



## casann

i'm 17 and 25 weeks pregnant . Mine wasn't planned either but i too am really excited :)x


----------



## jay.92

Hello, Im 17 and 18 weeks and 3 day!!.
Cant wait for my little girl to get here x x


----------



## lizardbreath

Got pregnant at 18 had her at 19 shes now 4 months


----------



## Jayceerae

19 and i'm 12 weeks pregnant


----------



## Windmills

I'm 19 and 7 weeks tomorrow. I'll be due 4 days before my 20th birthday!


----------



## shocker

Im 18 but i'll be 19 soon


----------



## MeggieMoo88

21 =) not really a teen, more of a young mummy! Still like to post in here occasionally though 
x


----------



## CreteBluez

Hellloo i'm 17 and round about 12-13 weeks pregnant will found out for sure on tuesday 6th :) I will be 18 when my baby born :D x


----------



## x-dannielle

hello!
im 16 and have a 7month old daughter Sienna x


----------



## annawrigley

*im 17, and 16 weeks & 6 days pregnant  fell pregnant when i was 16 xx*


----------



## Momma2Bee

Seventeen, 22 weeks pregnant :)
Ill be eighteen when my LO comes along tho


----------



## Luke's_mummy

hey, I'm 17 and 11 weeks an 2 days pregnant =] xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

im 20
18 when pregnant and 19 when i had her

emily's now 6 months old :flower:

xx​


----------



## hazelleyees

I am 20.. so not a teen, but younger. I'm married, but we weren't trying to get pregnant. I will be 21 when I have the baby. I am 15 weeks and 2 days, due March 30th 2010! I am super excited and have been since day two lol :thumbup:


----------



## KA92

i'm 17 but not that far along

x


----------



## DreamComeTrue

im 18, 16 weeks 2 days pregnant ....and im loving it :happydance:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im 19 and 24w4d. but i have a 20 month old son. had him when i was 17. im married, we werent trying for either one but we are excited lol xXx


----------



## ashley_gee89

Hey everyone! I'm 19, 20 on 17th Oct & I'm 29 weeks & 4 days pregnant :)


----------



## amandakelley

I'm 17, I think I may be pregnant and I really hope I am. I've gotten my hopes up. I'm going to take a test soon to confirm it. Please send baby dust my way! :D


----------



## Jemma_x

I was 17 when i got pregnant and 18 when i had him


----------



## Jorja15

Im 15. 29 weeks pregnant.
will be 16 in around 6 weeks though. :)


----------



## 18NPregnant

i am 18 and will turn 19 2 months after the baby is born. i am 11 weeks today and my due date is may 1st 2010 but my first scan is on monday so it may change a little


----------



## samii

hiyaa .. i am 18 and have a 2 and a half year old girl :) and pregnant with my second due on monday 12th october soo in 2 days :D


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm 17. I was 15 when I got pregnant and just 16 when he was born.


----------



## tasha41

19, 20 on Oct. 31 -- got pregnant when I was 18 and had her when I was 19.


----------



## jiddle

I am 17, and im due in 12 days with a little boy!! getting nervous, so worried about everything..


----------



## annawrigley

jiddle said:


> I am 17, and im due in 12 days with a little boy!! getting nervous, so worried about everything..

best of luck!!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

samii said:


> hiyaa .. i am 18 and have a 2 and a half year old girl :) and pregnant with my second due on monday 12th october soo in 2 days :D

youre due today!! :O how exciting , good luck hun xxx


----------



## samii

annawrigley said:


> samii said:
> 
> 
> hiyaa .. i am 18 and have a 2 and a half year old girl :) and pregnant with my second due on monday 12th october soo in 2 days :D
> 
> youre due today!! :O how exciting , good luck hun xxxClick to expand...


thank you for the msg :) but i am overdue now Lo has decided hes comfy in their :( go for a strech and sweep on tuesday if he hasnt showed :wacko:


----------



## chocaccino

Im 17 also and i am about 6 weeks
excited but nervous- obviously

x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Im 15 fell pregnant when i was 14 :)
I have a little girl whos a month old tomorrow! :D x


----------



## Jadeyydoe

18 and 10 weeks gone :D:headspin:


----------



## b_izzle

Im going on seventeen and 21 weeks :D


----------



## RedRose19

im 18, 19 in january but not preg yet.. well i might be testing 2mor :D lol
if i am preg ill be 4 weeks and 1 day :happydance: ill be due june 27th..


----------



## Jenni1991

im 18 was 17 when i got pregnant. am 25 weeks and 1 day x


----------



## b_izzle

Im 16, going on 17 in less than two weeks :) Im 21 weeks pregnant, so excited!!! xx

________________________


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev057pr___.png


----------



## emilyloveox

Im 16. 17 next may and my babys going to be due in junee.
I think im way too young but i want to keep it. !!


----------



## Jenni1991

emilyloveox said:


> Im 16. 17 next may and my babys going to be due in junee.
> I think im way too young but i want to keep it. !!

your not to young! if you wana keep it youll make a brill mum you obviously know what your doing. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jenni1991 said:


> emilyloveox said:
> 
> 
> Im 16. 17 next may and my babys going to be due in junee.
> I think im way too young but i want to keep it. !!
> 
> your not to young! if you wana keep it youll make a brill mum you obviously know what your doing. xClick to expand...

I agree..
You will be a fab mum dont worry 
x


----------



## memysonand3

oi so i was 15 when i fell pregnant with my son who is 2 and i was 17 when i fell prego with my triplets and i am 18 now the girls are hopefully going to make it to xmas that is when my doc thinks they will come and i am excited toooooo


----------



## annawrigley

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> Im 15 fell pregnant when i was 14 :)
> I have a little girl whos a month old tomorrow! :D x

congrats she is gorge :D xxx


----------



## chocaccino

I'm 17 also and am also 6-7 approx

it would be nice to talk :laugh2:

xxx


----------



## Momof2kiddos

amandakelley said:


> I'm 17, I think I may be pregnant and I really hope I am. I've gotten my hopes up. I'm going to take a test soon to confirm it. Please send baby dust my way! :D

not trying to be mean but B'n'B doesnt support teens under 18 trying to conceive.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Im 16 and just found out im pregnant 2 days ago. Not sure how far along yet. my boyfriend wants to give the baby up for adoption but im not sure i can give my baby away.


----------



## annawrigley

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Im 16 and just found out im pregnant 2 days ago. Not sure how far along yet. my boyfriend wants to give the baby up for adoption but im not sure i can give my baby away.

congrats on the pregnancy! you do what you feel is right hun. it has to be your decision and no-one elses because at the end of the day boyfriends are unlikely to be around forever but you will have to live with the decision you make forever. sorry if you already have decided and don't need this, i just feel really strongly about this because my boyfriend wanted me to have an abortion when we first found out.. and i was going to, for him.. until i realised i just couldn't do it and told him there was no way it was happening. now we both couldnt be more happy and excited about the pregnancy!
if you just found out 2 days ago, chances are he'll come round (and if he doesn't that's his problem not yours)
i was 16 when i found out too, its a scary and confusing time so feel free to PM me if you ever need to or else just post on here, everyone is very supportive! xx


----------



## sexymummy18

hi im 18 19 in december! :D my daughter is 4 months 2day :)


----------



## zenmommy526

its great too see everyone is still posting in this thread! 
there are lots of people due the same day as me in the first trimester forum but none that i know if in here.
it would be nice to talk to a teen that is due June 3rd.
so if anyone is due then or around that day (within a week)
lets be bump buddies!
good luck and congrats to all of you who have already had one, are expecting, or trying!


----------



## Britain

I'm just 18, as of a week ago :)
I'm 6 weeks gone ^^


----------



## meagan

18 next weekend , three months going on 4 months anyone feel weird lol


----------



## nightkd

I'm 19, 5 weeks 5 days pregnant, we were TTC :)

xx


----------



## jessica&bump

I'm 18 turning 19 in december and I'm due April 17


----------



## flower94

I'm 15 but will be turning 16 in January. I'm not due until June


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Im 15, 16 in March :) & My daughters a month & abit <3
xx


----------



## Trinka

Im 17 and 4 months gone. i should hopefully be 18 when babi arrives :)


----------



## rwhite

I'm 19 (20 at beginning of Jan) and 20 weeks along. Congrats everybody :D


----------



## georgebeff

Hey.. Thoguht id join in Im 19 and 19 weeks pregnant!! x


----------

